# 12v LED light ?'s



## 220combat (Jan 12, 2014)

I have recently bought a small off-grid cabin. 

I plan on installing a point well with hand pump once the ground is thawed. 

There is a elec. panel with a few circuits wired to 2 incandescent light fixtures and a ceiling fan, powered by a generator hookup. 

I would like to remove the fan all together, and replace the 110 light fixtures with 12v LED. Then i can supply power to the panel with 2 deep cycle batteries that I have laying around. The panel will distribute my 12v. I have no means for solar yet, as the area is heavily wooded, so it won't be viable until I start clearing trees away, and that's not a priority for the first few years. 

I seem to be having a hard time finding indoor LED light fixtures that can be installed on a standard electrical box that's typically mounted on/in a ceiling. 

Does anyone know of any specific light models or sources?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.chichinlightingusa.com/12v led lights


----------



## 220combat (Jan 12, 2014)

NaeKid said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.chichinlightingusa.com/12v led lights


Exactly what I need! I was searching for a replacement fixture, but I obviously should have been searching for just the bulb. I didn't know they made a 12v bulb, with a standard base on it. 
thank you for the link.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

220combat said:


> Exactly what I need! I was searching for a replacement fixture, but I obviously should have been searching for just the bulb. I didn't know they made a 12v bulb, with a standard base on it.
> thank you for the link.


Not a problem ... if you wanted a different fixture, look into sites that carry replacement RV parts as well.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Amish are moving to 12v systems, cheaper than fuel oil. Here is on amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Philips-41526...qid=1454518091&sr=8-11&keywords=12volt+lights


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

What ^^ he said, check the rv, camper type websites. Plenty of 12v light fixtures. I've installed 6 10w 12v led floods in my barn, and a few outside and in the chicken coop. They draw no power, provide a lot of light and give me a great bang for my buck.

I installed some 30W & 80w 110v led bulbs in my garage and they are like staring at the sun in July!!!

Here are the links to the ones i've used. So far I am super happy.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008XZAPV8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_6&smid=A1AKFXA5SBNHIA

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008XZAQDU?keywords=10w%20led&qid=1454517966&ref_=sr_1_5&sr=8-5


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I am looking for the best way to go to low cost high lm's, at least the same as 110 outlets.


----------



## chigger digger (Apr 9, 2009)

I use two 12 volt CFL 's ( from camping world) in mine . they'll run a long time on the 35 amp hr.. wheel chair battery that I use . just make sure to get the polarity correct !


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I installed led lights in our barn, just too far to run 110v from the house. I've got 6 - 10w floods, 2 - 35w floods, and 3 sets of led strip lights in the wifes tack room. All wired off of a single 12v agm battery. I have 2 batteries that I switch between and just recharge the dead one about 1 a month.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

.Glad that you are finding success with low voltage leds, I think that there will be lots of improvements in led tech in the near future also 
.Be careful of how far you discharge the agm battery, they are not as bullet proof as people tend to think


----------

